# Mp 2824-2 Face Differences



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

So after much grief I finally received my replacement MP 2824-2 so replace the faulty one I purchased from a seller int he US - see my previous post about that.

This second watch has a different face to the first and that one had a different face to any photos I have seen.

The differences all seem to be in the lume and I was wondering if anyone else has noticed these differences.

The first one I had was all lumed - hands, numerals and hour markers.

This second one only has its hands lumed and the rest of the markings are white.

All the images I have seen online show the face being entirely white - hands white also.

I quite liked the all lumed numerals and markers but after the hassle I have been through to finally get a working watch I think i will just have to live with only the hands being lumed.

Why so many different versions? Any thoughts?

Cheers

D


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

After doing a little research I thought I should clarify some things form my first post.

The watch I currently have has got green lumed hands with white markings/numerals that do not appear to have any lume. They do not glow.

The first watch I had was all green lumed for all markings, hands and numerals.

All the images I can find online of this watch show it and list it as having white tritium hands, numerals and markings.

What do you other owners have on yours?

Have I got one with lume missing form its numerals/markers?

Are there manufacturing issues to be aware of? This being the second watch in as many weeks and they are not the same.

Cheers

D


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

All sounds very dodgy to me - looking in from the outside - how reliable is the dealer?

I'd be tempted to return it for a refund (on the basis that this replacement is a totally different watch!) and start again.

Apart from that - the perceived wisdom I've gathered from here is that unless one is completely happy with your purchase, you'll never love nor bond with it. It will end up in the back of your sock drawer or you'll sell it on for a loss.

It doesn't sound to me as if you're completely happy with the look of this one.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

If per chance you fancy a second hand one, look no further:

O&W MP 2824-2










This IS the real deal, all be it it's second hand.


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

The dealer is quite reputable as far as I can tell - I won't mention his name but he seems to frequent many watch forums and especially ones about O+W watches.

The replacement he arranged for me has come directly from Mr Wajs in switzerland so I can only assume it is genuine, despite the replacement coming without a strap!

I am tempted to try and get a full refund but I don't know how open to that the dealer will be as he has already arranged this replacement, I guess he should have got it right in the first place.

D


----------



## dandan (Jul 13, 2007)

on second inspection (in darker conditions) the white hour markers and numerals do lume but just not anywhere nearly as brightly as the green lumed hands.

Is this normal for white lume to be less bright than the green?

if i was to get it replaced with a version with white lumed hands would I get the decrease in lume brightness that I see here?

Apologies for what are probably quite basic questions but it is my first watch of this type so I am learning what is right and what is not...

Cheers

D


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

The hands, hour markers and numerals on mine are all white and all lumed, though not particularly strongly. I think this is the 'usual' configuration for the watches we get in the UK.










There two main dial variations - with or without the MP logo.

There is also an AS2063 auto version with green hands and numerals, and the ETA 2801 manual wind version with a different second hand. It sounds to me like yours has the AS2063 hands on the ETA2824 dial.


----------

